# 42 Example Solve Game



## voidrx (Nov 11, 2021)

Now this exists pog.
@shadowslice e This might interest you.

Scramble: D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U L U' R D' U2 F D2 U2 R'

E F' R2 B' U' B // FB
U2 R U R2' U' R2' U' R // SS + Corner
U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // Conjugated CMLL
U M' U2 M U R' U' M U2 M' U M' U M2 U M2' U2' M U2' // L7E

45 Moves

Recon

Next: F2 U F B' R B' U2 B D R B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L U2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Now this exists pog.
> @shadowslice e This might interest you.
> 
> Scramble: D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U L U' R D' U2 F D2 U2 R'
> ...


I could never figure out L5C using the BTredux pictures and documentation (and the CLL transformation table). And I've tried on more occasions than I care to admit.

Do you have recommendations for documentation on BTredux recognition? I know I've seen some things floating around on Discord but can never find them when I want them.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Do you have recommendations for documentation on BTredux recognition? I know I've seen some things floating around on Discord but can never find them when I want them.


There were 2 docs by Jason Wong in the method development and debate server iirc. I haven't been there in a while.
As for L5C recog, it is officially next to impossible for me(except for the U cases which seem to have easier recog)



voidrx said:


> Next: F2 U F B' R B' U2 B D R B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L U2


43 STM:
x' //inspection
U' D' L D2 r' M B' //FB
M2 U' r2 U2 M2 U R' U2 R U2 r //transformed SS
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //BTR
U r' M U M' U M U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' //L7E

oh wait I'm inefficient by one move...

next: U F' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B' L' D R' F2 D B'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> There were 2 docs by Jason Wong in the method development and debate server iirc. I haven't been there in a while.
> As for L5C recog, it is officially next to impossible for me(except for the U cases which seem to have easier recog)



I found it on the Nautilus server from @Melkor:









BT-Redux Recognition 3.pdf







 drive.google.com





Alas, it might as well be in Greek for me.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> There were 2 docs by Jason Wong in the method development and debate server iirc. I haven't been there in a while.
> As for L5C recog, it is officially next to impossible for me(except for the U cases which seem to have easier recog)
> 
> 
> ...


y2
D B E' R' B U F' // FB (7)
r' U R U R2 U R2 U R // SS + oriented DBR (9/16)
U' // recognition time - I basically copied/pasted algs until it looked solved (1/17)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // BTR (9/26)
U2 R' // un-transform + 7th edge skip (2/28)
M U' M' // EODB (3/31)
U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' // L5EP (10/41)

Better than 42!!

Next: F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B' L D' L' B2 L U2 F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 14, 2021)

So how does this method work exactly? Is there any tutorial?


----------



## voidrx (Nov 14, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> So how does this method work exactly? Is there any tutorial?


Here is the 42 playlist



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEsm6hhDpqBPQ66_GNlP4s8hB4ZX_R2V8


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 14, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Here is the 42 playlist
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEsm6hhDpqBPQ66_GNlP4s8hB4ZX_R2V8


thank you


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y2
> D B E' R' B U F' // FB (7)
> r' U R U R2 U R2 U R // SS + oriented DBR (9/16)
> U' // recognition time - I basically copied/pasted algs until it looked solved (1/17)
> ...


x2 y // 42
R U F' U R E2 // FB (6)
R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R // SS (9/15)
// SB really easy to finish here, Roux is probably better, see spoiler below
R U' R' U R // transform with all corners oriented (5/20)
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R' // BTR-2, 2nd look (10/30)
M' U2 M2 U' R' // un-transform and solve FRE (5/35)
M' U2 M U' M' // EOBF (5/40)
U M2 U' M D2 M' D2 // 4c (7/47)
U // AUF (1/48)



Spoiler: Roux (45 STM)



x2 y
R U F' U R E2 // FB (6)
R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R // SS (9/15)
U F' U' F // SBLS (4/19)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // CLL (9/28)
M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' // EOBF (9/37)
U M2 U' M D2 M' D2 // 4c (7/44)
U // AUF (1/45)



NEXT: R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' D' L' R' U2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' D' L' R' U2 B


42 STM:
R D' R' B' L D2 //FB
M2 U R2 S R S' U R //Transformed SS
U2 F R U R' U' F' //BTR
U' M U M' U'R' U2 M U M' U M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U //L7E

yay 42!! 

Next: F' L' F B R' D L' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F U R2


----------



## voidrx (Nov 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' L' F B R' D L' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F U R2


y' x' // inspection
U' F' D' R2 F // FB
U' M R' U R U2 F R F' R U2 R // SS + OUC
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // Conjugated CMLL
U M U2 M' U' R' M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M U2 // L7E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






52 STM because I'm bad

Next: D F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 D2 B2 F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 19, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Now this exists pog.
> @shadowslice e This might interest you.
> 
> Scramble: D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U L U' R D' U2 F D2 U2 R'
> ...



That initial U should be U' for FB.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

Perfection


----------



## voidrx (Nov 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> That initial U should be U' for FB.


Fixed


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 21, 2021)

voidrx said:


> y' x' // inspection
> U' F' D' R2 F // FB
> U' M R' U R U2 F R F' R U2 R // SS + OUC
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // Conjugated CMLL
> ...



z2 // 42 but with EO+OUC and L5EP-FR

E u' M' F2 u2 F // Mehta FB (6)
R2 U R' u' R2 u' // 3QB (6/12)
R U B U' B' U2 R U' R' // SSq (9/21)
U' d' r U r' U2 M' U M d // EO+OUC (10/31)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // transformed/conjugated COLL + un-transform (13/44)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // L5EP-FR (10/54)
U // AUF (1/55)

NEXT: F L D' R U B2 R' D' F U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F L D' R U B2 R' D' F U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2


38 STM:
y' x' //inspection
R B2 U M F2 r' F //FB
U' R2 U S' U' S R //transformed SS
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //BTR
M2 U R' U M U2 M' U M U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' //L7E

yay 4 less than 42!!

Next: D' R F' R' D F' U2 L U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 38 STM:
> y' x' //inspection
> R B2 U M F2 r' F //FB
> U' R2 U S' U' S R //transformed SS
> ...


Hey, I used your last solve in this thread as an example for my BTR recognition guide. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Hey, I used your last solve in this thread as an example for my BTR recognition guide. Hope you don't mind.


it's ok


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' R F' R' D F' U2 L U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B'



y'
r U R U' B U' b // FB
U R' U' R U' R' U R U R U R' // Transformed SS
// transformation color is yellow (F/B)
// RUF, LUF, UBL, UBR ~~> T case
// LUF and UBL match ~~> row 2
// BUR and UFR DON'T match & BUL and UFL DON'T match ~~> case 4
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // transformed/conjugated CxLL
R U' M U' M // EOLR
U2 M2 // solve ULS and URS
U' M2 // solve UFM and DFM
x' S U S' U2 S U S' // ELL

NEXT:
U B' L2 B' D L U2 L F2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 25, 2021)

There's a server for this method now!
Join here: https://discord.gg/MQzYg4Ptff


----------



## voidrx (Nov 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y'
> r U R U' B U' b // FB
> U R' U' R U' R' U R U R U R' // Transformed SS
> // transformation color is yellow (F/B)
> ...



y' // Inspection

R U2' R2 U2' R' D' B D' // FB
r2 U2 r U r U r2' U R' U2' R2 // SS + OUC
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // CCMLL
M2 U2 M U M U M' U' M R' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M // L7E 

54 STM why am i so bad









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R U R2 B2 D L' D' U' B F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 30, 2021)

voidrx said:


> y' // Inspection
> 
> R U2' R2 U2' R' D' B D' // FB
> r2 U2 r U r U r2' U R' U2' R2 // SS + OUC
> ...



z'
f2 R' F U M' E R E2 // FB (8)
U' R' U' r' U2 r U R' U R' // XSS (10/18)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CCLL (15/33)
M2 U M U M // EOLR (5/38)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M // M2+4c (6/44)
U' R U // AUF (3/47)

NEXT: 
U2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R' B' D2 F D L2 U' B2 L' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 8, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z'
> f2 R' F U M' E R E2 // FB (8)
> U' R' U' r' U2 r U R' U R' // XSS (10/18)
> R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CCLL (15/33)
> ...



x2 z // 42, 46 STM with cancellations
S L2 F R2 r' u' R' E // FB (8)
u' M' U' R U M' U r' U S' U2 S // SS (12/20)
U' M' U' r' // xform with OUE (4/24)
U2 R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R' // CMLL1 (8/32)
U2 R' S' r U' r' S // L7EOP-FR + UL/UR (7/40)
M2 U M U2 M2 r // M2 + 4c + untransform (6/46)

NEXT:
L D2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 F D2 U2 F L' B2 D' L B2 R2 B D' F


----------

